# Que ne raconteriez-vous pas dans le forum ?



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

Après une succession de threads intimistes où dans une lumière douce TOI, oui toi l'internaute addict du barmacgé, étais invité à confier à ton tas de plastique blanc des évènements personnels pour être lu par d'autres gens devant un tas de plastique blanc : tes tourments adolescents, tes difficultés à élever tes enfants ou à te faire respecter par les cyclistes... il est temps de revenir à d'autres formes de récit.
Tu as déjà tout dit, mais tu gardes une part de mystère encore... je crois qu'il est temps pour le grand balancier cosmique de l'équilibre du forum de repartir dans l'autre sens : VIENS poster ici les choses que tu n'as aucune envie, sous aucun prétexte, de raconter sur un forum !!!


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

"je n&#8217;ai jamais embrassé DocEvil avec la langue" :hosto:


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

...je suis un homme...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

... je ne suis pas une diablotine 


_ (merci Mireille ça m'a fait du bien de me confier  )_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Septembre 2005)

*Hier*
j'ai bu un ice tea...





 :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ... je ne suis pas une diablotine


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hier*
> j'ai bu un ice tea...
> 
> 
> :affraid:



...houla oui effectivement ....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

hey dites, ça deviendrait pas un remake du confessionnal ici ?


----------



## mado (1 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hier*
> j'ai bu un ice tea...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Prêt à tout pour te rendre intéressant hein ? 

Mais fais gaffe quand même, tu sais ce qui se passe quand on se trompe de carburant à la pompe !


----------



## N°6 (1 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hier*
> j'ai bu un ice tea...
> 
> :affraid:



*Hier*
cet individu m'a fait promettre de ne surtout pas le répéter   :hosto:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



Ça y est, c'est le drame ! Pleure pas mon Spyrounet (tu notes, je t'appelle pas "dragounet" paske ch'suis pas une fille), ça va aller ... Làààà ... C'est fini le gros chagrin ! :hosto:

_Faites gaffe m ... avec des threads comme ça ! y a des ames sensibles, ici !_


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, c'est le drame ! Pleure pas mon Spyrounet (tu notes, je t'appelle pas "dragounet" paske ch'suis pas une fille), ça va aller ... Làààà ... C'est fini le gros chagrin ! :hosto:
> 
> _Faites gaffe m ... avec des threads comme ça ! y a des ames sensibles, ici !_



Heuuuuu le drame faudrait pas exagérer, non plus : d'accord ils sont moches ses smileys trouvés je ne sais ou (oui ou ça d'ailleurs ?) mais quand même, un drame non ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu le drame faudrait pas exagérer, non plus : d'accord ils sont moches ses smileys trouvés je ne sais ou (oui ou ça d'ailleurs ?) mais quand même, un drame non ....



Oh l'mec, hé !


----------



## N°6 (1 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oh l'mec, hé !



Pascal et son fameux jeu de mollets !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Pascal et son fameux jeu de mollets !



Hein ! Je la sort bonne, la vanne y est


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hein ! Je la sort bonne, la vanne y est



dans ce cas, on l'avale de grâce...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> VIENS poster ici les choses que tu n'as aucune envie, sous aucun prétexte, de raconter sur un forum !!!



Il est hors de question que je dise que j'ai un ami psychiatre!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Septembre 2005)

*En fait oui*
vous êtes en plein dans le sujet :

_Vous ne devriez pas racconter vos vannes foireuses dans le forum_



 :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il est hors de question que je dise que j'ai un ami psychiatre!



   Tiens ! un qui respecte le sujet du thread !!!


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il est hors de question que je dise que j'ai un ami psychiatre!



...il est hors de question que je te demande les coordonnées de ton ami psychiatre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2005)

mode sérieux on : D )

Je crois qu'on peut raconter "beaucoup" sur un forum ... mais ça dépend du forum, bien entendu ! 

Je n'ai jamais eu peur d'exposer mes sentiments et jamais je n'ai eu à m'en plaindre que ce soit ici ou ailleurs ...

On peut parler d'amour, d'amitié, de joie, de bonheur ... de spleen, d'angoisses, de souffrances, de mal-être existentiel ... de toutes choses qui font la vie en général et pour lesquelles "ça fait du bien" de partager... 

Tous ces "choses" doivent bien représenter plus de 90% de nos sentiments....

Mais les quelques % qui restent nous appartiennent ... ils sont ce que l'on a de plus profond en nous ... ils sont "nous" ! Il faut les distribuer avec parcimonie et ne les partager si le besoin s'en fait sentir qu'avec ses proches ... et encore !

En regardant en arrière, je suis ébahi par la qualité des contacts que j'ai pu nouer sur ce forum ... contacts virtuels certes, mais contacts quand même ... c'est rare et précieux à la fois !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...il est hors de question que je te demande les coordonnées de ton ami psychiatre



De toutes façons, il est hors de question que je dise qu'il s'est mis volontairement au chômage pour bricoler des scenes auvergnates pour x-plane!


----------



## stephane6646 (1 Septembre 2005)

je ne raconterai pas ma premiere fois


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...il est hors de question que je te demande les coordonnées de ton ami psychiatre



  :hosto: "Ne vous inquiétez pas, tout va bien se passer" :hosto:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais les quelques % qui restent nous appartiennent ...



Ca fait combien en centimetres?


----------



## mado (1 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> mode sérieux on : D )
> 
> Je crois qu'on peut raconter "beaucoup" sur un forum ... mais ça dépend du forum, bien entendu !
> 
> ...


 
J'aurais pu dire la même chose 
mais je l'aurais pas dit


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :hosto: "Ne vous inquiétez pas, tout va bien se passer" :hosto:



non non noooon lachez moi !!!! :affraid:  :casse:


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> non non noooon lachez moi !!!! :affraid:  :casse:



Viens pas me dire que je ne t'avais pas prévenu !!


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Viens pas me dire que je ne t'avais pas prévenu !!



...:mouais:...eh bien sûr t'arrive juste au moment où ils viennent m'embarquer  :rateau: 
ahhh c'est beau la solidarité féminine  
m'en fous je m'évaderai!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2005)

Quelle était la couleur du cheval blanc d'Henri IV déjà ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle était la couleur du cheval blanc d'Henri IV déjà ?



            

Je tente ma chance à tout hasard : rouge


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

Omerta!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle était la couleur du cheval blanc d'Henri IV déjà ?



j'le dirai pas!


----------



## KARL40 (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Omerta!


 
Exemple de blague de footeux corse que je n'oserais pas faire ici : 

Pascal Omerta ?


----------



## KARL40 (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'le dirai pas!


 
Oui, enfin tu ne la connais pas en fait !!


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

Je pense que je ne raconterai pas ma "première fois" parceque je ne suis pas le seul concerné _vade retro pascalus bi septimus_ et que cela ne ferait rire personne... voir limite on assisterait à cognage collectif de kiki sur le poulailler. Et ça c'est mal.

Un jour peut-être je dirai tout...


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je ne raconterai pas ma "première fois" parceque je ne suis pas le seul concerné



les autres sont en tôle ?


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

:bang: « damned tu m'as eu _bloody rascal_ » :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

je ne devoilera pas ..... ce que je fais avec teo dans le placard


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Que ne raconteriez-vous pas dans le forum ?



des trucs interessants.........


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2005)

Il manque un divan


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> "je n?ai jamais embrassé DocEvil avec la langue" :hosto:



Ça c'est pas un truc inavouable, c'est juste une affaire de temps.


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est pas un truc inavouable, c'est juste une affaire de temps.



D'habitude je réponds « :love: » mais là j'hésite un peu


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (1 Septembre 2005)

Je ne raconterais pas pourquoi ce pseudo  


En fait si, je crois que je l'ai déja dit mais bon....
Enfin c'est pas ce que vous croyez...


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Je ne raconterais pas pourquoi ce pseudo  .


....  pourquoi ce pseudo ?????


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....  pourquoi ce pseudo ?????



Peut-être une histoire de tectonique des plaques ?


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai écrit il y a fort longtemps un pastiche pornographique d'une aventure de Sherlock Holmes.
> :rose:
> 
> 
> Un truc assez bien bran... assez bien fou... heeeeu _assez bien tourné_, ma foi.



Je ne demanderai jamis à roberto si il nous refera le coup des tapoteurs et tapoteuses avec ce manuscrit un jour.


+ extended version remix [edit quoi]
Je n'avouerai jamais combien j'aime me faire traiter d'abruti© par une lune occultée


----------



## mado (1 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je ne demanderai jamis à roberto si il nous refera le coup des tapoteurs et tapoteuses avec ce manuscrit un jour.
> 
> 
> + extended version remix [edit quoi]
> Je n'avouerai jamais combien j'aime me faire traiter d'abruti© par une lune occultée


 
Dire que j'ai raté ce grand moment... *:soupir:*


----------



## Nexka (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> VIENS poster ici les choses que tu n'as aucune envie, sous aucun prétexte, de raconter sur un forum !!!



Moi je ne dévoilerais pas sur un forum...... :rose: :rose: Le contenu des posts de Roberto :rose: :rose:


----------



## Nexka (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles des posts, des MP ou des mels ?
> _Les premiers sont au grand jour ma chérie !_
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



    Vi vi je voulais dire des MPs  




Attend??  qui c'est qui a commencé avec des histoires d'explosion de boite à MPs???  :love:


----------



## Fulvio (1 Septembre 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Je ne raconterais pas pourquoi ce pseudo
> 
> 
> En fait si, je crois que je l'ai déja dit mais bon....
> Enfin c'est pas ce que vous croyez...



Je ne dirais pas que je me souviens du post ou JoyeuxBranleur donne l'origine de son pseudo et que c'est la mère d'un de ses potes qui à dit à son fils que son pote avait l'air d'un joyeux branleur


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Que ne raconteriez-vous pas dans le forum ?



Tout ce qui est intime et qui implique d'autres personnes que moi, tant au plan sentimental ou affectif qu'au niveau de mes relations amicales avec untel ou untel. D'une manière générale, à moins qu'elle ne serve à illustrer une réponse à un sujet précis, j'aime autant que la vie privée reste privée.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il manque un divan




Non, certainement pas. :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Exemple de blague de footeux corse que je n'oserais pas faire ici :
> 
> Pascal Omerta ?



Je ne cèderai pas aux provocations et continuerai à me taire... :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

... et la meilleure manière de se taire ; c'est de ne rien dire... :style:


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien. Je vois que tu comprends vite ; pour un continental...



Ah ouais je commence à mieux cerner votre concept de "Loi du Silence", là...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais je commence à mieux cerner votre concept de "Loi du Silence", là...



Du moment qu'on ne raconte rien, on peut tout dire ; mais en se taisant...


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien. Je vois que tu comprends vite ; pour un continental...


 
Ah non, moi j'ai des Michelin.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Du moment qu'on ne raconte rien, on peut tout dire ; mais en se taisant...



Oui, mais là ça va se voir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, moi j'ai des Michelin.



Tu parles trop...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

Hélène... tu ne dis rien, mais je te vois...


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles trop...


 
Non, c'est "tu parles, Charles".


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hélène... tu ne dis rien, mais je te vois...


 
Hélène? Sainte Hélène? Me rappelle quelque chose qui vous a appartenu, ça...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce qui est intime et qui implique d'autres personnes que moi, tant au plan sentimental ou affectif qu'au niveau de mes relations amicales avec untel ou untel. D'une manière générale, à moins qu'elle ne serve à illustrer une réponse à un sujet précis, j'aime autant que la vie privée reste privée.



 Parfois tu ne te prives pas :



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Avec Paul, on a décidé de passer l'éponge et d'essayer de surmonter tout ça.
> Il a cédé à une pulsion, c'était un moment de folie. Et puis les médecins ont dit que ça allait cicatriser.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Parfois tu ne te prives pas :



Tu l'as cherchée longtemps ou elle était dans tes favoris ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

Moi je ne parle jamais de vie privée non plus.

Car si les gens savaient que Docquéville revet tous les soirs une combinaison de latex, et qu'il me supplie de lui tapoter sur la tête avec les doigts en l'appelant la crampe, je pense qu'il ne s'en remetrait pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne parle jamais de vie privée non plus.
> 
> Car si les gens savaient que Docquéville revet tous les soirs une combinaison de latex, et qu'il me supplie de lui tapoter sur la tête avec les doigts en l'appelant la crampe, je pense qu'il ne s'en remetrait pas.



Mettons que tu n'aies rien dit...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Car si les gens savaient que Docquéville revet tous les soirs une combinaison de latex, et qu'il me supplie de lui tapoter sur la tête avec les doigts en l'appelant la crampe, je pense qu'il ne s'en remetrait pas.



Mais je ne m'en remets pas, Georges, je ne m'en remets pas... 

_Tapote encore un coup... Oui, juste là._ :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mettons que tu n'aies rien dit...




Oui mettons...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne m'en remets pas, Georges, je ne m'en remets pas...
> 
> _Tapote encore un coup... Oui, juste là._ :rose:



Tu m'appelles Georges pour que les gens se moquent de moi !

Ordure !

Moi qui t'ai consacré mes plus belles années !

Egoiste !

J'aurais du écouter ma mère !

Moins que pas grand chose !

Quart de brie !

Demi portion !

Empèché de la pensarde !

Mou du genoux !

Bandage herniaire !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bandage herniaire !



En parlant de ça, tu ne voudrais pas que j'étale au grand jour certaine petite infirmité ? Tu ne le voudrais pas n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

Voilàààààààààà! j'avais réussi à avoir presque le silence dans ce beau thread et vous avez tout gâché! Bande de béotiens polymorphes!!!    :hein:


----------



## Fulvio (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Voilàààààààààà! j'avais réussi à avoir presque le silence dans ce beau thread et vous avez tout gâché! Bande de béotiens polymorphes!!!   :hein:



Moi, j'ai rien dit !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai rien dit !



Ah ? Continue un coup pour voir...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as cherchée longtemps ou elle était dans tes favoris ?



 je ne raconterais jamais sur les forums que je relis *"l'intégrale de DocEvil"* au moins une fois par semaine :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je ne raconterais jamais sur les forums que je relis *"l'intégrale de DocEvil"* au moins une fois par semaine :rose:



Oh, tu sais, quand on a pas compris du premier coup, après c'est râpé.


----------



## Fulvio (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Continue un coup pour voir...



.....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> .....



Bah, tu vois, je suis pas convaincu... C'est un peu comme pour Mozart (toutes proportions gardées) : le silence après toi, c'est encore toi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

Ouais! Ben je vais aller me chercher un autre thread silencieux ailleurs   ... Les fils du métal, tiens. ils ont arrèté la musique là-bas...


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais! Ben je vais aller me chercher un autre thread silencieux ailleurs   ... Les fils du métal, tiens. ils ont arrèté la musique là-bas...



Non Jef, t'es pas tout seul
fais bouger ta carcasse,
soulève tes 100 kg...
euh...

oups.

M'excuse.


----------



## Fulvio (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tu vois, je suis pas convaincu... C'est un peu comme pour Mozart (toutes proportions gardées) : le silence après toi, c'est encore toi.



Quand j'avais encore un groupe de rock en état de marche, notre crédo, c'était : le bruit après nous, c'est encore nous. Le problème, c'est que ça ne s'est pas entendu.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> j'aime autant que la vie privée reste privée.


Ca c'est luxe des vraies stars!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne parle jamais de vie privée non plus.
> 
> Car si les gens savaient que Docquéville revet tous les soirs une combinaison de latex, et qu'il me supplie de lui tapoter sur la tête avec les doigts en l'appelant la crampe, je pense qu'il ne s'en remetrait pas.



Tap tap tap...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oh, tu sais, quand on a pas compris du premier coup, après c'est râpé.



Ah non je trouve que c'est un peu comme les Fluides Glacial© mais version Editions Marrimp½y© et sans illustration on relit on ne s'en lasse pas on comprend pas toutes les blagues du premier coup et puis la fois d'après l'expérience aidant sans doute on comprend mieux.


----------



## mikoo (1 Septembre 2005)

Je me suis fait en cachète une extension de poils blonds au niveau de mon derrière.
J'ai honte.
Mais il le fallait, 
Pour protéger mon anatomie polluxienne.

 :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne raconterai pas ici l'histoire de la barmaid, histoire lue il y a peu au sein de sphères numériques échappant au vulgaire.
> Non.
> 
> C'est dommage : *elle est excellente.*
> ...



Môsieur Roberto comment savez vous que j'ai une queue de cheval?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah non je trouve que c'est un peu comme les Fluides Glacial© mais version Editions Marrimp½y© et sans illustration on relit on ne s'en lasse pas on comprend pas toutes les blagues du premier coup et puis la fois d'après l'expérience aidant sans doute on comprend mieux.



Oulà, c'est limite private-joke ça : la mère Marrimpouey était au mariage de mes parents (et c'est pas jeune...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je ne raconterai pas ma "première fois" parceque je ne suis pas le seul concerné *vade retro pascalus bi septimus* et que cela ne ferait rire personne... voir limite on assisterait à cognage collectif de kiki sur le poulailler. Et ça c'est mal.
> 
> Un jour peut-être je dirai tout...



beati paupere spiritu !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oulà, c'est limite private-joke ça : la mère Marrimpouey était au mariage de mes parents (et c'est pas jeune...)



Ah te voilà toi, qui ose me menacer de révéler des détails de ma vie privée...


Salaud...

Sous produit !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... et la meilleure manière de se taire ; c'est de ne rien dire... :style:



Ah ? J'avais pourtant l'impression que dans ce thread, on était assez nombreux à parler pour ne rien dire !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah te voilà toi, qui ose me menacer de révéler des détails de ma vie privée...
> 
> 
> Salaud...
> ...



Tais-toi et tapote.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

tap tap tap tap...

Bon aprés au lit, je vais finir par avoir des durillons au bout des doigts à cause de toi...


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? J'avais pourtant l'impression que dans ce thread, on était assez nombreux à parler pour ne rien dire !



Tu voulais sans doute dire : _dans cette partie du forum ?_


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais sans doute dire : _dans cette partie du forum ?_



On avait dit qu'on se moquait pas des parties!


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

On doit se situer au dessus des parties, c'est bien connu....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Môsieur Roberto comment savez vous que j'ai une queue de cheval?




Tu nous l'avais pas raconté celle-là déjà, avec la serveuse ?    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous l'avais pas raconté celle-là déjà, avec la serveuse ?    :love:



Surement pas! C'est ma vie privée ca Môsieur Finn!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Septembre 2005)

*Tiens, je viens de me rappeler d'un truc *
qui va avoir toute sa place ici, du genre vraiment pas à crier sur les toits.

 


Il était une fois, j'étais jeune et con.
Une espèce de brave petit jeune rebelle désabusé, un "peinke" comme disent les grands-mères. 
Ce soir là, alors que nous arpentions les allées de la fête foraine de la ville Lambda où nous étions, j'avais pas bu du perrier et j'avais la démarche un peu lourde dirons-nous...

J'avançions en bande de jeunes avec quelques potes à regarder à droite à gauche lorsque soudain schplaf je me retrouve par terre sans avoir eu le temps de comprendre ce qui m'arrivait.
Et alors là : *Schplaf !*

Le ciel me tombe sur la tête ! 

Et *re-Schplaf !*
Et *re-Schplaf !*

Puis, un peu sonné, je me relève tout de même. On a beau avoir le ciel qui vous tombe plusieurs fois sur la tête, rester comme un con sur le bitume, ça fait désordre.
Mes congénères me disent alors que j'avais marché sur un gosse que j'avais pas vu, puisque tout petit au milieu de la foule, et que du coup il était tombé par terre et que moi aussi par la même occasion.
Et que du coup la mamie ou maman qui l'accompagnait s'était un peu fâchée dirons-nous et avait abattu vigoureusement sur le coin de ma tronche son parapluie vengeur...
*Du coup, j'avais la tronche de travers...*

Quelques temps plus tard, je croise des potes de lycée que j'avais pas vu depuis quelques temps. Ils me voient et me disent : "Ouaye, qu'est-ce qui t'es arrivé ?"
Et moi de répondre : "On a croisé une bande de skins et on leur en a mis sur la gueule" (!!!!!!!!)


On va dire que j'étais pas vraiment fier sur ce coup...


 :rateau: 
 :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...oui toi l'internaute addict du barmacgé, étais invité à confier à ton tas de plastique blanc des évènements personnels ...



/me ne savait pas que son armure avait des vertus psychanalistiques :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn ne savait pas que son armure avait des vertus psychanalistiques :rateau:  :rose:



...m'en mettra deux boîtes....:sick: je crois que j'en ai besoin....
j'ai un floodelbo au cerveau...et ça grossit !!! :affraid:  :casse:  :hosto:


----------

